# Deleted



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

--


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> no. it's not really. if someone is suffering that much, to an extent of pain that none of the people around him have ever experienced, how is it right for all of those people, or us to tell them it is suicide and wrong and selfish when we've never felt what it's like to be so close to death for months on end.


Why is suicide wrong?

Like the late Jimi Hendrix once said, "I'm the one that's gonna die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to."
If it's my life, why can't I die the way I want to?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

--


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

We aren't allowed to discuss suicide on the forum so I can't comment.


----------

